# Garcon Point to White Point redfish



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I work with FDEP deploying fossilized shell between Garcon and White Point in order to replace lost oyster habitat and revitalize the ecosystem in general. I've been noticing more and more reds hanging around the reefs sunning lately. They're usually in groups of 1-3, but as the weather warms more will come in there. Might be worth a look for someone wanting to sight fish them in shallow water. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## jjeffrey (Jun 7, 2012)

ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh u keep stuff like that to yourself


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

jjeffrey said:


> ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh u keep stuff like that to yourself


Bingo


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess you don't want those fish to be there long!!! Lol!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Just got home with 15 Red's, all Illegal, but on the grill, screw IT.

PS: I am a fisherman
*


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Going soon. Thanks.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tip...

you didn't recently buy a jon boat did you?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Just got home with 15 Red's, all Illegal, but on the grill, screw IT.
> 
> PS: I am a fisherman
> *



Hey! I want in on that action! We had plans remember?! :whistling:


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Not trying to scare people off but be very careful in that area. There were already some hazards towards white point (marked) but there are also quite a few abandoned traps over there. I've had more than one near miss with them at low tide and the water clarity there is generally nada so you won't see it coming.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*I can verify the hidden objects*

Was floundering out in the area last year and broke off my light setup when I grounded on a mound of rocks. I was using the trolling motor and bam, it was there in about 3-4' of water. No warning. Strange place they were in.


----------

